# vaccinations



## GlacierRidge (Mar 14, 2008)

Do minis get the same vaccine dose as the larger ones? This will be my first spring with mini donkeys...just curious! I'm assuming so!

Also....rhino shots for the pregnant ones....same size dose as the larger ones?

Thanks!

Angie


----------



## GlacierRidge (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like several people have read this, but no one vaccinates their mini donks?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes they get the same dose as for a large horse or donkey, the dose does not change just because they are mini......it is best to check with you vet on what they recommend, For our area I do a 3 way shot.

I have never done the Rhino shot on my Jennies, I know some people feel they are good to give, I haven't ever tried them, but then I haven't had any trouble with them every carrying a foal to term either.....

Some of my donkeys take the shots without ANY trouble, and others, well, lets just say, they don't like needles, and it is quite a job to do.........HAHA



In fact we just vaccinated our whole herd of Donkeys, and mini horses last weekend, and that was a chore.......


----------



## GlacierRidge (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input! My vet didn't say either way about donkeys getting rhino shots....mine has 5 months to go, and I haven't given her any yet, maybe I will not then. But good to know when I give spring shots that they get the full dose like a normal horse does.

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Angie, I am in Wisconsin as well. I do the 3 way, (e-w-t) I dont give rhino to any of my minis horses or donkeys. I have never had any problems either, mine carry to full term. The one and only year I did do rhino, (on my vet suggestion, and also my first year in minis.) I did have 3 dead foals, and all were premature. I'm not saying it was the rhino that did this..but I am definitely not ruling it out either, as I never had problems after that, and I have had minis for 11 years now. I also dont do west nile.


----------



## jdomep (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine only get the 3-way too.


----------



## donkeymom (Mar 16, 2008)

I was actually wondering the same thing about vaccinations. I have 2 - hopefully preg. jennets (me the first time mom) and was wondering about the rhino myself. A lady who lives near me that has a herd of mini-donks gives her preg mares 1 dosage of rhino before their birth but all the books i have read says that we should give it the 5th, 7th and 9th month. I guess its just a preference?

Jenn


----------



## GlacierRidge (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks! Sometimes I think it's far better talking to people like you about this stuff.... think I will pass on the rhino......... I also do not do west nile.... or strangles...... or PHF..... but rhino I do....


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi- Hershey gets the same vaccines(dosage too) as the rest of my guys - for what is recommended here- Rabies, tetanus, encephalomyelitis(eastern and western) and west nile


----------

